# When do leopard geckos stop laying roughly what age



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

as above . ive paired my super hypo carrot tail female to my mack snow tremper albino male and just nothing they been together since feb . I know my female is getting on abit but not 100% sure her age


----------



## Joel116 (Jun 1, 2018)

mariex4 said:


> as above . ive paired my super hypo carrot tail female to my mack snow tremper albino male and just nothing they been together since feb . I know my female is getting on abit but not 100% sure her age


any age really their not like humans and can't reproduce at a cernten age. as long as they are healthy.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Joel116 said:


> any age really their not like humans and can't reproduce at a cernten age. as long as they are healthy.


Eh? A female will surely cease egg production at a certain age.

OP - any idea of a rough age?


----------



## Joel116 (Jun 1, 2018)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Eh? A female will surely cease egg production at a certain age.
> 
> OP - any idea of a rough age?


reptile are diffrent to human reptile can lay eggs at any age but fertility and number of eggs can change, also it could not be the best in terms of health for 20 year old leo (for example) to have eggs, but its possible, i wouldn't suggest breeding at that age tho, as not worth the health of the animal.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks :2thumb:


----------

